

An activity tracker that sync with mobile phone using LED light - netdodo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1269010520/goccia-the-worlds-smallest-and-simplest-activity-t

======
dwshorowitz
I just spoke with the CEO/co-founder of G-wearables, maker of Goccia. This
product will be shipping in May to Kickastarter backers. Can anyone comment on
the pros and cons of visible light (LED) communication? Interested in feedback
from the HN community.

